# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Cầu cứu các cao thủ

## phanluan

Mình dùng planet cnc, và dùng phần mềm Aspire để xuất code, nhưng khi xuất code imporrt vào planet thì lúc khắc nó đi chéo chéo theo y dưới dạng 3D, không thẳng để khắc tranh, anh em nào dùng quen thì giúp mình chọn định dạng code xuất ra với. mình đang dùng Aspire 9.0. Xin chân thành cám ơn

----------


## thaodaitu

Bạn nói rõ hơn xem nào? Chụp cái ảnh up lên. File code mẫu của bạn chạy như thế nào? Thế thì mọi người mới biết sửa cho

----------

phanluan

----------


## Gamo

Bạn dùng phần mềm NCPlot giả lập máy CNC thử xem chạy đúng ko? Ko đúng thì coi lại quá trình xuất G-Code hoặc Toolpath

----------

phanluan

----------


## phanluan

> Bạn nói rõ hơn xem nào? Chụp cái ảnh up lên. File code mẫu của bạn chạy như thế nào? Thế thì mọi người mới biết sửa cho


Nó chạy như mình vẽ mặt phẳng trong không gian đó

----------


## phanluan

> Nó chạy như mình vẽ mặt phẳng trong không gian đó



Nó thế này bạn

----------


## ktshung

bị mất bước bạn à. nếu sau khi chạy xong đoạn này bạn cho về X0Y0 mà X lệch đúng bằng phần bị chéo là chính xác mất bước đó

----------

phanluan

----------


## phanluan

> bị mất bước bạn à. nếu sau khi chạy xong đoạn này bạn cho về X0Y0 mà X lệch đúng bằng phần bị chéo là chính xác mất bước đó


Nếu mất bước thì phải làm sao bạn, nếu trường hợp cho về x0y0 mà vẫn ở vị trí cũ
( nó đi ra khỏi tấm vãn luôn, nếu căn chạy theo đường thẳng thì tấm ván vừa đủ nhưng ở đây nó xéo ra khỏi tấm ván luôn)

----------


## phanluan

> bị mất bước bạn à. nếu sau khi chạy xong đoạn này bạn cho về X0Y0 mà X lệch đúng bằng phần bị chéo là chính xác mất bước đó



mình set trong planet như thế này,

----------


## maxx.side

Có thể tỉ lẽ chia scale cho trục chưa đúng (Pulse/mm) kiểm tra thử drive có chọ đúng tỉ lệ bước chưa hoặc kiểm tra các khai báo về đơn vị nhé.

----------

phanluan

----------


## suu_tam

Do máy không phải do phần mềm planet.
Phần mềm planet là một trong số những phần mềm điểu khiển mà có thể view CHUẨN nhất.
Nó chỉ bị mirror Y thôi, còn lại là view chuẩn.

----------

phanluan

----------


## suu_tam

> mình set trong planet như thế này,


Máy của bác chậm thế thì bao giờ mới có cơm ăn.
Máy của em để để thế này:

----------

phanluan

----------


## phanluan

> mình set trong planet như thế này,


máy mình tự làm cnc mini dùng step 1,8 độ, bước vitme 10 đang chay vi bước 8, bạn có kinh nghiệm về planet chỉ mình với

----------


## phanluan

> Có thể tỉ lẽ chia scale cho trục chưa đúng (Pulse/mm) kiểm tra thử drive có chọ đúng tỉ lệ bước chưa hoặc kiểm tra các khai báo về đơn vị nhé.


mình dùng driver TB6560, chon vi bước 8, step 1,8 độ, vitme bước 10

----------


## maxx.side

Thử lệnh chạy từng trục kiểm tra thử scale đơn vị có đúng không nhé, kiểm tra cả 2 chiều +/- để chắc ăn, nếu đúng hết thì post đoạn gcode lên cho mấy đại ca khác kiểm tra thử.

----------

phanluan

----------


## phanluan

> thử lệnh chạy từng trục kiểm tra thử scale đơn vị có đúng không nhé, kiểm tra cả 2 chiều +/- để chắc ăn, nếu đúng hết thì post đoạn gcode lên cho mấy đại ca khác kiểm tra thử.


g90g17g71
g0x0.00y0.00z20.00s8000m3
g0x0.05y0.05z10.00
g1z-3.60f6000.0
g1x149.95
g1y0.15
g1x0.05
g1y0.25
g1x149.95
g1y0.35
g1x0.05
g1y0.45
g1x149.95
g1y0.55
g1x0.05
g1y0.65
g1x149.95
g1y0.75
g1x0.05
g1y0.85
g1x149.95
g1y0.95
g1x0.05
g1y1.05
g1x149.95
g1y1.15
g1x0.05
g1y1.25
g1x149.95
g1y1.35
g1x0.05
g1y1.45
g1x149.95
g1y1.55
g1x0.05
g1y1.65
g1x149.95
g1y1.75
g1x0.05
g1y1.85
g1x149.95
g1y1.95
g1x0.05
g1y2.05
g1x149.95
g1y2.15
g1x0.05
g1y2.25
g1x149.95
g1y2.35
g1x0.05

----------


## phanluan

> Thử lệnh chạy từng trục kiểm tra thử scale đơn vị có đúng không nhé, kiểm tra cả 2 chiều +/- để chắc ăn, nếu đúng hết thì post đoạn gcode lên cho mấy đại ca khác kiểm tra thử.


mình test thử rồi.X=10,y=10,z =6
sau đây là code:
G90G17G71
G0X0.00Y0.00Z20.00S12000M3
G0X41.61Y58.35Z10.00
G1Z-5.99F253.8
G1X41.61Y58.10F1015.8
G1X41.61Y57.85Z-5.19
G1X41.61Y57.60Z-4.08
G1X41.61Y56.35Z-1.97
G1X41.61Y56.10Z-1.61
G1X41.61Y55.85Z-1.33
G1X41.61Y55.60Z-1.34
G1X41.61Y55.10Z-1.43
G1X41.61Y54.85Z-1.49
G1X41.61Y54.60Z-1.52
G1X41.61Y53.60Z-1.45
G1X41.61Y52.85Z-1.43
G1X41.62Y52.11Z-1.36
G1X41.62Y51.86Z-1.60
G1X41.62Y51.61Z-1.68
G1X41.62Y51.36Z-2.07
G1X41.62Y51.11Z-2.37
G1X41.62Y50.86Z-2.56
G1X41.62Y50.36Z-2.48
G1X41.62Y50.11Z-2.40
G1X41.62Y49.61Z-2.18
G1X41.62Y49.36Z-2.04
G1X41.62Y49.11Z-1.85
G1X41.62Y48.86Z-1.55
G1X41.62Y48.61Z-1.63
G1X41.62Y48.36Z-2.01
G1X41.62Y48.11Z-2.43
G1X41.62Y47.86Z-2.64
G1X41.62Y47.61Z-2.54
G1X41.62Y47.11Z-2.27
G1X41.62Y46.61Z-1.95
G1X41.62Y46.11Z-1.64
G1X41.62Y45.86Z-1.50
G1X41.62Y45.37Z-1.30
G1X41.62Y45.12Z-1.52
G1X41.62Y44.87Z-1.56
G1X41.62Y44.62Z-1.93
G1X41.62Y43.87Z-3.17
G1X41.62Y43.37Z-3.43
G1X41.62Y42.87Z-3.73
G1X41.62Y42.62Z-3.31
G1X41.62Y42.12Z-2.54
G1X41.62Y41.87Z-2.35
G1X41.62Y41.62Z-2.40
G1X41.61Y41.61Z-2.41
G1X41.62Y41.62Z-2.40
G1X41.63Y41.61Z-2.41
G1X41.62Y41.62Z-2.40
G1X41.62Y41.87Z-2.35
G1X41.62Y42.12Z-2.54
G1X41.62Y42.62Z-3.31
G1X41.62Y42.87Z-3.73
G1X41.62Y43.37Z-3.43
G1X41.62Y43.87Z-3.17
G1X41.62Y44.62Z-1.93
G1X41.62Y44.87Z-1.56
G1X41.62Y45.12Z-1.52
G1X41.62Y45.37Z-1.30
G1X41.62Y45.86Z-1.50
G1X41.62Y46.36Z-1.79
G1X41.62Y46.86Z-2.12
G1X41.62Y47.36Z-2.41
G1X41.62Y47.61Z-2.54
G1X41.62Y47.86Z-2.64
G1X41.62Y48.11Z-2.43
G1X41.62Y48.36Z-2.01
G1X41.62Y48.61Z-1.63
G1X41.62Y48.86Z-1.55
G1X41.62Y49.11Z-1.85
G1X41.62Y49.36Z-2.04
G1X41.62Y49.86Z-2.29
G1X41.62Y50.11Z-2.40
G1X41.62Y50.36Z-2.48
G1X41.62Y50.86Z-2.56
G1X41.62Y51.11Z-2.37
G1X41.62Y51.36Z-2.07
G1X41.62Y51.61Z-1.68
G1X41.62Y51.86Z-1.60
G1X41.62Y52.11Z-1.36
G1X41.61Y53.10Z-1.44
G1X41.61Y53.85Z-1.46
G1X41.61Y54.60Z-1.52
G1X41.61Y54.85Z-1.49
G1X41.61Y55.35Z-1.37
G1X41.61Y55.60Z-1.34
G1X41.61Y55.85Z-1.33
G1X41.61Y56.10Z-1.61
G1X41.61Y56.35Z-1.97
G1X41.61Y57.60Z-4.08
G1X41.61Y57.85Z-5.19
G1X41.61Y58.10Z-5.99
G1X41.61Y59.10
G1X41.61Y59.36Z-5.92
G1X41.61Y60.87Z-3.37
G1X41.61Y61.12Z-2.98
G1X41.61Y61.37Z-2.77
G1X41.61Y61.63Z-2.70
G1X41.61Y61.88Z-2.80
G1X41.61Y62.38Z-3.54
G1X41.61Y62.89Z-3.01
G1X41.61Y63.14Z-2.77
G1X41.61Y63.39Z-2.57
G1X41.61Y63.65Z-2.41
G1X41.61Y63.90Z-2.30
G1X41.61Y64.15Z-2.24
G1X41.61Y64.40Z-2.23
G1X41.61Y64.66Z-2.26
G1X41.61Y64.91Z-2.32
G1X41.61Y65.16Z-2.42
G1X41.61Y65.41Z-2.54
G1X41.61Y65.67Z-2.69
G1X41.61Y66.17Z-3.09
G1X41.61Y66.68Z-3.38
G1X41.61Y67.18Z-3.72
G1X41.61Y67.68Z-4.01
G1X41.61Y67.94Z-4.20
G1X41.61Y68.44Z-4.44
G1X41.61Y68.69Z-4.59
G1X41.61Y68.95Z-4.70
G1X41.61Y69.45Z-4.90
G1X41.61Y69.70Z-5.02
G1X41.61Y69.96Z-5.09
G1X41.61Y70.46Z-5.29
G1X41.61Y70.71Z-5.41
G1X41.61Y70.97Z-5.56
G1X41.60Y71.22Z-5.75
G1Y70.97Z-5.56
G1Y70.72Z-5.41
G1Y69.96Z-5.09
G1Y69.71Z-5.02
G1Y69.21Z-4.79
G1Y68.96Z-4.71
G1Y68.71Z-4.60
G1Y68.46Z-4.45
G1Y67.96Z-4.21
G1Y67.70Z-4.02
G1Y67.20Z-3.73
G1Y66.70Z-3.40
G1Y66.20Z-3.13
G1Y65.70Z-2.71
G1Y65.45Z-2.55
G1Y65.20Z-2.43
G1Y64.94Z-2.33
G1Y64.69Z-2.27
G1Y64.44Z-2.23
G1Y64.19Z-2.24
G1Y63.94Z-2.29
G1Y63.69Z-2.39
G1Y63.44Z-2.54
G1Y63.19Z-2.73
G1Y62.94Z-2.97
G1Y62.43Z-3.50
G1Y62.18Z-3.24
G1Y61.93Z-2.84
G1Y61.68Z-2.70
G1Y61.43Z-2.74
G1Y61.18Z-2.92
G1Y60.93Z-3.26
G1Y59.42Z-5.81
G1Y59.17Z-5.99
G1Y58.17
G1Y57.92Z-5.34
G1Y57.67Z-4.17
G1Y57.42Z-3.79
G1Y56.41Z-2.08
G1Y56.16Z-1.68
G1Y55.91Z-1.34
G1Y55.66Z-1.33
G1Y55.41Z-1.36
G1Y54.91Z-1.48
G1Y54.65Z-1.52
G1Y54.40Z-1.51
G1Y53.65Z-1.45
G1Y52.90Z-1.44
G1Y52.15Z-1.37
G1Y51.89Z-1.57
G1Y51.64Z-1.62
G1Y51.39Z-2.01
G1Y51.14Z-2.31
G1Y50.89Z-2.57
G1Y50.39Z-2.49
G1Y50.14Z-2.41
G1Y49.64Z-2.19
G1Y49.38Z-2.06
G1Y49.13Z-1.87
G1Y48.88Z-1.58
G1Y48.63Z-1.62
G1Y48.38Z-1.98
G1Y48.13Z-2.40
G1Y47.88Z-2.65
G1Y47.63Z-2.55
G1Y47.13Z-2.27
G1Y46.62Z-1.96
G1Y46.12Z-1.64
G1Y45.87Z-1.50
G1Y45.37Z-1.29
G1Y45.12Z-1.50
G1Y44.87Z-1.57
G1Y44.62Z-1.94
G1Y43.86Z-3.19
G1Y43.61Z-3.28
G1Y43.36Z-3.41
G1Y42.86Z-3.70
G1Y42.36Z-2.90
G1Y42.11Z-2.52
G1Y41.86Z-2.35
G1Y41.60Z-2.42
G1X41.41Y41.41Z-2.74
G1X41.60Y41.60Z-2.42
G1X41.64Z-2.41
 code mình xuất từ Aspire ( chọn I carver mm *.nc

----------


## saudau

Xem lại khớp nối vitme đi bác.

----------

phanluan

----------


## phanluan

> Xem lại khớp nối vitme đi bác.


Mình dùng khớp nối mềm, lắp motor khi không cắm điện dùng tay lăn nhẹ là đi bạn ạ

----------


## emptyhb

Chỉnh init speed của trục x và y và z tất cả về cỡ 500, max speed 4000, accel cỡ 500 xem sao bác

----------

phanluan

----------


## ktshung

tình trạng của bạn là khi trục Z đảo chiều chạy sinh lực quán tính lớn nên mô tơ X ko giữ nổi sinh mất bước hoặc khớp nối lỏng nên trượt. Ban tập trung giải quyết theo hướng đó sẽ ra vấn đề, tốt nhất thay trục X bằng một bộ có hồi tiếp

----------

phanluan, saudau

----------


## Ga con

Thiệt, đưa cái file người ta còn simulate được.
Copy đoạn code xong quăng lên đây, thiệt tình chả ai muốn giúp.

Thanks.

----------

phanluan

----------


## ktshung

> Nếu mất bước thì phải làm sao bạn, nếu trường hợp cho về x0y0 mà vẫn ở vị trí cũ
> ( nó đi ra khỏi tấm vãn luôn, nếu căn chạy theo đường thẳng thì tấm ván vừa đủ nhưng ở đây nó xéo ra khỏi tấm ván luôn)


Mình ko tin sau khi chạy xong file trên bạn về mà X0 quay lại vị trí cũ như ban đầu, nếu do file thì đường chéo nó phải thẳng còn đây nó nhảy khi nhiều khi ít. BÁc nào nói ở trên là do scale, mình không tin, sai scale chỉ làm biến dạng hình tròn ra elip, vuông ra chử nhật hay đường chéo ít ra chéo nhiều, không thể biến đường thẳng đứng hay nàm ngang thành chéo được

----------

phanluan

----------


## saudau

Làm cái code khác thử, ko hết thì kiểm tra lại gối và khớp nối vitme nhé bác.

----------

phanluan

----------


## phanluan

> Thiệt, đưa cái file người ta còn simulate được.
> Copy đoạn code xong quăng lên đây, thiệt tình chả ai muốn giúp.
> 
> Thanks.


Xin lỗi mình không biết gửi kèm file hjc

----------


## phanluan

Tima mãi mới thấy chỗ đính kèm file, đây là cái khay trà mình xuất ra từ Aspire, cám ơn các bạn giúp đỡ

----------


## Ga con

File của bác simulate bình thường, bác kiểm tra lại máy thôi.
Cho chạy tốc độ thật chậm để xem nó có bị lỗi không.

Thanks

----------

phanluan

----------


## phanluan

Cám ơn các bạn saudau, ktshung,ga con và tất cả các bạn đã giúp đỡ , sau khi kiểm tra kĩ thì cái khớp nói của trục x đã tạm biệt em rồi, thay cái khớp khác giờ đã chạy ổn định

----------

